# Hmmm....suddenly RED tongue??



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

As some may know - Apple has had her fair share of health concerns in her short life. We are enjoying her as she is with us and dealing with what comes our way.

I posted earlier that she was spayed on Tuesday...

I don't know if this has any relation - but her tongue seems VERY red.

She has a VERY long tongue - the vet has never seen such a long one before - and it's always been light-ish pink...now - it's distinctly dark pink/red. It's not turning blue - which is one of the signs of concern with her heart murmur.

Is it just because it's hot? Is it spay related? Is it just turning colors because that's what tongues do?

Any help would be great!! Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

bumping....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Possibly overheating. Or maybe not enough oxygen? Is she panting? Is she warm? If it's still like that in the morning, I would call your vet.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I just googled 'bright red tongue in canines' and the overheating came up - possible shock as well. and as long as her tongue is not turning blue - i think it's ok.

she did feel warm to the touch - it's been miserable here today - and i've limited her time out - especially with her surgery. but - she's been in air conditioning all day. 

she's sleeping now, but i will check her tongue when she wakes up.

i hope she's ok!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How do her gums look? Are they nice and pink?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you think she is overheated, you can take cool washcloths and put them in her armpits to help cool her down. Do you have a emergency number you can contact since she has the heart problems? You might contact them.


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

She's up - her gums are light pink. i think i'm going to call the vet. her tongue is still bright red - even after being in the house for 6 hours with the air. she seems disoriented to - she won't go out to go potty. 

i'll keep you posted.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cruiser's tongue turns candy apple red when its hot out and hes been running around. He has a grade 3 heart murmur.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, I'd call the vet. Better to be safe than sorry, esp if she seems disoriented. Sending prayers.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would say just keep her cool, overheating can be a cause of the tongue changing colors, watch her make sure her tongue or her gums don't change to a blue or pale color.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to say something about the heart but I didn't want to scare you. I said something about lack of oxygen instead.

Definitely time to call the vet. I'm worrying with you now


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will say prayers that she is going to be ok.


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

Bless her heart! I hope she is okay. I am thinking and praying for you and Apple.


----------

